# Updating a driver



## j4ck (Aug 17, 2015)

Following is the source code of a Prosum PROATM-V155 card official driver, please take look at it and share your ideas on how much change does this driver need to get updated. Note that this driver has been developed for FreeBSD4.6.
https://github.com/saymosthasfar/proatm

And that's the manufacturer's page for this card:
http://www.prosum.net/en/download2/111-software-and-drivers#proatm
Take a look at the FreeBSD support section, as you can see the latest update of this driver goes back to 2003!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2015)

You mean patm(4)?


----------



## j4ck (Aug 17, 2015)

SirDice said:


> You mean patm(4)?


Unfortunately with patm(4) on FreeBSD9.2 we could not establish a basic connection and it's faulty (Following the natmip(4) example). After months of debugging and testing on other versions of FreeBSD, we could not solve the problem, so we decide to check the official driver.


----------



## kpa (Aug 17, 2015)

The patm(4) driver at least has been updated to compile on newer versions of FreeBSD. I'd recommend getting in touch with the people who have last done work on it and see if they could recommend a course of action to make the driver operational again. The "official" driver is probably abandonware by now and not usable because you'd have to first to make it compile on newer FreeBSDs repeating what the maintainers of patm(4) have done already.


----------



## j4ck (Aug 17, 2015)

kpa said:


> The patm(4) driver at least has been updated to compile on newer versions of FreeBSD. I'd recommend getting in touch with the people who have last done work on it and see if they could recommend a course of action to make the driver operational again. The "official" driver is probably abandonware by now and not usable because you'd have to first to make it compile on newer FreeBSDs repeating what the maintainers of patm(4) have done already.


You're not going to believe that I have checked the svn log and emailed every person who have worked on this driver and they said that they just have made some little changes and haven't tested the functionality of the driver. I also contacted with patm(4) developed, but he is not very Interested on solving the problem since he has not touched this driver for 10 years. I also will be glad if someone is curious about this problem and help me to make this driver wok.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2015)

You may have more luck posting to the freebsd-atm@ and/or freebsd-drivers@ mailinglists. This is mostly a user forum, there aren't a lot of developers.


----------



## tingo (Aug 17, 2015)

And as for the original question from the OP; a driver written for FreeBSD 4.6 would need an almost total rewrite to work in FreeBSD today.


----------

